# Poor Man's ROP Low (NOT recommended)



## Blindasabat (Jun 17, 2006)

Poor Man's ROP Low
One 2C Mag $15
One Pelican Low $9 (one of two bulbs in pack)
I rolled up three CR123 in many layers of paper (old bills, so it took time, but was satisfying) $0

Total: $24 ..with an extra Hi bulb for the 6AA Mag ROP Hi.

Of course this setup has its limitations. *Use for just* *a few seconds at a time* because I still have the stock reflector and lens (and the paper is not too safe), but the lens and reflector are cheap to replace every once in a while when you melt them. I just did this to see if the batteries fit and would power the ROP bulb. This is not recommended. But I have been running my 6AA ROP Hi (for just a few seconds at a time again) with stock reflector for a couple of months with no problems. The glass lens is a very good idea in case the high pressure bulb bursts.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jun 17, 2006)

You could also go for the 5 or 6 cell Xenonstar bulbs. IIRC


----------



## LumenHound (Jun 17, 2006)

You can run the LOW bulb for a few minutes without doing damage to the stock plastic reflector and lens.

The Carley CL1499, Carley 612, Carley 1057, and Reflectalite.com GH24 6v-10W bulb also do nicely on 3 CR123A primary cells.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 17, 2006)

I've tried a few other higher voltage lamps and the current draw is a lot lower in most cases. The best altenative I tried was a overdriving a 4.5V bulb that I thought was going to be instapop. Held up for a few seconds at least. That was a $2 bulb, so $17 for a lot of light is not bad either.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 17, 2006)

If I get a chance, I'll have to try those.



LumenHound said:


> You can run the LOW bulb for a few minutes without doing damage to the stock plastic reflector and lens.
> 
> The Carley CL1499, Carley 612, Carley 1057, and Reflectalite.com GH24 6v-10W bulb also do nicely on 3 CR123A primary cells.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jun 17, 2006)

LumenHound said:


> The Carley CL1499, Carley 612, Carley 1057, and Reflectalite.com GH24 6v-10W bulb also do nicely on 3 CR123A primary cells.


I've got a Carley 1057 in a 2C light. I've found that a set of three CR123A primary cells will light it up, but they don't hold up well under the 2 amp draw of the lamp. I was much happier with a 6 cell Numstar (Mag Xenon) bulb.

Now, with a pair of 18650 li-ion cells, it's a whole different story. That's the reason why I have the 1057 in there...


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 17, 2006)

Where can I get these potted in PR? I see the 612 is already, by Carley, but I'm interested in the 1499, and maybe 1057 later if I get 18650's.

Thanks for the info guys.



LumenHound said:


> You can run the LOW bulb for a few minutes without doing damage to the stock plastic reflector and lens.
> 
> The Carley CL1499, Carley 612, Carley 1057, and Reflectalite.com GH24 6v-10W bulb also do nicely on 3 CR123A primary cells.


----------



## fivemega (Jun 18, 2006)

Blindasabat said:


> Where can I get these potted in PR? I see the 612 is already, by Carley, but I'm interested in the 1499, and maybe 1057 later if I get 18650's.
> 
> Thanks for the info guys.


litho123 has them *here*


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, found'em.


----------



## pizzaman (Jun 20, 2006)

The 2C mag mod is one of my favorite quicky mods.

I use pvc pipe as the battery adapter. Get pvc that has an inside diameter just a tad larger than the 123batt. Cut the PVC a little short to be sure it doesn't block the tail cap from screwing down all the way. You can use electrical tape around the pvc to make it fit the mag light, or for a more professional option try a few O-rings around the pvc as a spacer.

I used to sputter the reflectors, but it can be hit or miss and takes plenty of time to get right. I tried frosting the bulbs and like this much better. It only takes 3 minutes of glass etching and makes for a beautiful beam.

I stick with the MagNumstar 6 cell bulb for a great combination of output, battery life, bulb life, price, and easy availability. It makes for a kick-a** functional utility light, not just a showboat lumen blaster that trashes batteries, lenses, reflectors and bulbs at will.

I can do the whole mod now in about 15 minutes. It is a sweet light that is comforting to grab when things go "bump in the night". I push the button and am confident it will light and stay lit till I sort things out.

cheers, TR


----------



## pizzaman (Jun 20, 2006)

Due to popular demand, here is my recipe for frosting bulbs:



_I picked up a 3 oz bottle of "Armour Etch" at a craft store for $8. I wrap a narrow strip of masking tape around the base of the bulb to keep the etching paste out of the metal base. I use a q-tip to apply the paste._

_Please use disposable rubber gloves. I hear this stuff is not healthy if absorbed. After 3 minutes, I wipe off the cream with paper towels and rinse thoroughly with water. One more final wipe down with a clean paper towel, then the gloves and paper towels get tossed in a plastic bag for disposal. Let the bulb air out for a bit to dry out any water that may have collected in the base._

_When I first install the bulb, I let it run for several minutes without the head/reflector installed to let any additional water vapor evaporate. Then install the head and enjoy._

_Good luck, TR_


----------



## mdocod (Jun 20, 2006)

even cheaper options are available for such a mod...

in the camping section of a walmart (With all the colman products)... you will find a green, colman brand, 2xAA PR type plastic/rubber flashlight... they are usually around $5-8 depending on the store and could probably be found used at garage sales and/or good will type stores (donations centers) for pennies...

take the flashlight apart- removing the switch/PR base assembly (2 screws under the reflector) and the metal ring at the end that holds the return wire in place (remove that ring at the rear before trying to pull the switch out of the head)...

now using a round file- or other grinding tool of your preference(something that can remove material from the inside of the tube)- grind down the 4 ridges that form the AA battery size carrier... with those 4 ridges mostly removed, the body will now support 16-18mm batteries.. a 3x 123 solution, 2x17500, or 2x18500 is now possible...

now choose a bulb (like a 5 cell magnum star) and drop the pr base into the chuck of your drill... using fine grit sandpaper combined with the spinning action- you can frost the bulb for really cheap....

if you have a garage full of tools already- then this is certainly a lot cheaper than buying etchign cream and pvc and a maglight... it is also more compact... unfortunatally- it isn't a very attractive light- oh well..


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 20, 2006)

OMG, we have a new king of cheap. And the ultimate sleeper.


mdocod said:


> even cheaper options are available for such a mod...
> ...green, colman brand, 2xAA PR type plastic/rubber flashlight... they are usually around $5-8 ...body will now support 16-18mm batteries.. a 3x 123 solution, 2x17500, or 2x18500 is now possible...


OK, but this part scares me - otherwise known as "how to fatally damage a pressurized Krypton bulb...


> now choose a bulb (like a 5 cell magnum star) and drop the pr base into the chuck of your drill... using fine grit sandpaper combined with the spinning action- you can frost the bulb for really cheap....
> 
> if you have a garage full of tools already- then this is certainly a lot cheaper than buying etchign cream and pvc and a maglight... it is also more compact... unfortunatally- it isn't a very attractive light- oh well..



Agreed. Cheap, a sleeper, but not pretty. If all you want is results, this will do. With the usual caution statements...


----------



## mdocod (Jun 20, 2006)

of cource- that bulb grinding is is on the low end of ideal.. is working fine for me on those xenon lamps... (gentle, carefull, etc)...

i've been keeping my eye out for flashlights that are available on the cheap that can support some easy mods to make them usefull.


----------



## Templar223 (Jun 21, 2006)

Blindasabat said:


> Of course this setup has its limitations. *Use for just* *a few seconds at a time*



That's quite a limitation. In reality, with a ROP/Lo bulb, you should be able to run it for two or three minutes without worrying about problems with the stock reflector / lens ... so long as the batteries handle the draw. (I've never done an LE ROP. Probably won't as I've got several configs of ROPs and four or five Mag85s.)

John


----------



## abvidledUK (Jun 21, 2006)

What's ROP ?


----------



## Dawg (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a couple of 2C Mags stationed about the house with a 5 cell bulb and 3 123's in a short length of 5/8th inch heater hose that was sliced length wise to allow it to open slightly to accomodate the slightly larger diameter of the 123 cells. I modify the last coil of the tailspring by bending it with pliers so as to go across at a 90 degree angle to make good clean contact with the 123 cell. 

It is light, bright and kills the night


----------



## Dawg (Jun 21, 2006)

OOPs!


----------



## Niteowl (Jun 22, 2006)

abvidledUK said:


> What's ROP ?



You need to get out of the LED Forum more often!

See the top sticky in this forum.


----------



## beefy6969 (Jun 22, 2006)

Templar223 said:


> That's quite a limitation. In reality, with a ROP/Lo bulb, you should be able to run it for two or three minutes without worrying about problems with the stock reflector / lens ... so long as the batteries handle the draw. (I've never done an LE ROP. Probably won't as I've got several configs of ROPs and four or five Mag85s.)
> 
> John


 
So basically I can build a ROP Low for $24? How long is the runtime with the CR123s?

Assumming a 6AA-to-D holder = $20
So I can also build a ROP Low with 6AA adapter for $44? Also whats the run time with 6AAs?

Someone reply if these setups can be used for about 3-5min of continously being on. Short bursts in seconds is unreasonable to me.


----------



## Tritium (Jun 22, 2006)

I have been using mine with the ROP Lo bulb with stock reflector and lens for 3 to 5 minutes at a time for several days since it was assembled with no damage yet. I am running on 7 Powerizers and 1 dummy cell in a modamag adapter(old d mag with a larger barrel so boring is not required). I was spotting items on the highway with it last night (it runs along my property border 1/4 mile from my house).


Thurmond


----------



## beakman (Jun 22, 2006)

mdocod said:


> even cheaper options are available for such a mod...
> 
> in the camping section of a walmart (With all the colman products)... you will find a green, colman brand, 2xAA PR type plastic/rubber flashlight... they are usually around $5-8 depending on the store and could probably be found used at garage sales and/or good will type stores (donations centers) for pennies...
> 
> ...




I have something similar to this. I managed to snag a couple of the Princeton Tec Tec 20 flashlights (2 AA) that were being sold recently for $6. I am using 2 protected 14500 li-ion cells, with a KPR113 4-cell bulb (4.8v, 0.7A). I have not insta-flashed a bulb yet, but have burned out one bulb so far during use, so bulb life has got to be diminished, as we're talking 50%+ voltage overdrive (assuming 2 x 3.7 = 7.4 volts for 2 li-ions under load). With the re-rating formulas, if the spec bulb lumens are about 51 lumens, then this should put out about 230 bulb lumens, or about 150 torch lumens. It's a nice, white, light, and the Tec 20 actually puts out a pretty decent beam.

I have a ROP low bulb, which I'm currently running on 7AA NiMH. I'm tempted to try it in the Tec 20, but I'm nervous the current draw will be too much for the little 14500 li-ion cells.

beakman


----------



## cobb (Jun 24, 2006)

Interesting...... Whats the output related to a p61 lamp and reflector assembly?


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't have a P61 to compare to. Anyone???


cobb said:


> Interesting...... Whats the output related to a p61 lamp and reflector assembly?



I did find out today that it is noticeably brighter than my 10W bike headlamp using a 6V halogen MR11 lamp. That was previously my brightest light.

I've heard runtimes of 30-40 minutes off of six Sanyo 2700mAh NiMh

I haven't done a runtime test on the 3x CR123 ROP Low but I have run it a good ten minutes total so far over the past two weeks and it is still quite white and I have checked the battery voltage is still good.


----------



## scott.cr (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey, thanks for that post. I had a set of Pelican Big D lamps sitting around doing nothing for a while because I couldn't easily assemble a 7.2-volt power supply. Using three CR123s is a snap! And bright! (I'm using a UCLtm and M2 reflector in a 2C Maglite.)


----------



## filkergem (Jun 27, 2006)

mdocod said:


> even cheaper options are available for such a mod...
> 
> if you have a garage full of tools already- then this is certainly a lot cheaper than buying etchign cream and pvc and a maglight... it is also more compact... unfortunatally- it isn't a very attractive light- oh well..



Hmm, beautiful description and thanks for a fun idea! Unfortunately, I seem to have a defective WalMart - not the flashlight, and not the file. I did pick up an 84-cent Ray-O-Vac AA light and a $3.96 Ray-O-Vac "Contractor Special", as well as a 2-pack of Krypton 6V "5-cell" bulbs, all for $6.66. Bummer to get home and find the expensive one has a tiny bulb. I'll have to improvise removing the plastic ribs in the cheapie. Oh, and the batteries? I couldn't stand paying $16 for the three CR123As when I have Battery Station ones at home. We'll see how well it works later.


----------



## Alin10123 (Jun 29, 2006)

Please be careful if you guys decide to use CR123's in this application. They can get dangerous if heated up too much.


----------



## vortechs (Jun 30, 2006)

What about using two 18500 cells instead of three CR123's?


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 30, 2006)

Won't that result in an initial voltage of up to 8.4 quickly settling down to only 7.4V? I am running 9V with 3x CR123a. I know the voltage drop under load will be less with 18500's, but I have no idea what it will be. I should do a voltage test, but I don't know if my multimeter can handle the amperage. It has a separate 20amp connection, but that is only for current measurement. 
One advantage would be that they should run cooler, but, as I have said several times and will say again (I live in the US, I have to have a discaimer for liability reasons): This is only to be run for a few seconds at a time. Anything more is at your own risk. I myself carry another light for longer use if I am carrying the ROP.

Glossary or terms used in this post:
ROP: Roar Of Pelican, Mag mod that uses a Pelican bulb.
Disclaimer: verbage that intends to remove all liability to the author/supplier/etc.
Liability: potential or real payment or responsibility assessed when some damage is perceived to be your fault.
18500: Lithium Ion rechargeable batteries 18mm diameter, 50mm long, that run around 3.7V for most of their life, but peak at ~4.2V when freshly charged
Multimeter: device capable of measuring multiple electrical characteristics.



vortechs said:


> What about using two 18500 cells instead of three CR123's?


----------

